# Follow me and i will follow you!



## ThatDude30 (Oct 23, 2017)

Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you


----------



## fncceo (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2017)

The whole concept of anyone "following" anybody is pretty goddam creepy,


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 23, 2017)

*





The Charge Of The Light Brigade
by Alfred, Lord Tennyson *

Half a league half a league, 
Half a league onward, 
All in the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred: 
'Forward, the Light Brigade! 
Charge for the guns' he said: 
Into the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred. 

'Forward, the Light Brigade!' 
Was there a man dismay'd ? 
Not tho' the soldier knew 
Some one had blunder'd: 
Theirs not to make reply, 
Theirs not to reason why, 
Theirs but to do & die, 
Into the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred. 

Cannon to right of them, 
Cannon to left of them, 
Cannon in front of them 
Volley'd & thunder'd; 
Storm'd at with shot and shell, 
Boldly they rode and well, 
Into the jaws of Death, 
Into the mouth of Hell 
Rode the six hundred. 

Flash'd all their sabres bare, 
Flash'd as they turn'd in air 
Sabring the gunners there, 
Charging an army while 
All the world wonder'd: 
Plunged in the battery-smoke 
Right thro' the line they broke; 
Cossack & Russian 
Reel'd from the sabre-stroke,
Shatter'd & sunder'd. 
Then they rode back, but not 
Not the six hundred. 

Cannon to right of them, 
Cannon to left of them, 
Cannon behind them 
Volley'd and thunder'd; 
Storm'd at with shot and shell, 
While horse & hero fell, 
They that had fought so well 
Came thro' the jaws of Death, 
Back from the mouth of Hell, 
All that was left of them, 
Left of six hundred. 

When can their glory fade? 
O the wild charge they made! 
All the world wonder'd. 
Honour the charge they made! 
Honour the Light Brigade, 
Noble six hundred

No thanks. I don't know you and I'm following other posters.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## deannalw (Oct 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> The whole concept of anyone "following" anybody is pretty goddam creepy,




According to your profile, you are following a bunch of folks...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The whole concept of anyone "following" anybody is pretty goddam creepy,
> ...



The site did that.  Probably when they switched the software.  I've never deliberately "followed" anybody, ever.

The site claims I handed out STFUs too.  That also came with the software switch.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 23, 2017)

Very odd!


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


How do you hand out stfus


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



I think the thread has to be in the FZ or Badlands or sump'm.

I've actually got a follower myself who traipses around looking for my posts just so he can hang STFUs on them even when he's not in the thread hisself.  Master Butthurt.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Very odd!



The site used to have a "disagree" or "thumbs down" or sump'm.  When it dropped that it converted any "disagrees" you had given to posts to STFUs, even though they don't mean the same thing.

I disagree with that and I think the site should STFU.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 24, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you



Why?


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 24, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you
> ...


Just cause.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 24, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



What just cause?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 24, 2017)

Too bad I can't give Pogo a STFU in here.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>






LOL I was just about to post that. Sure am glad I looked here first. Otherwise I would have wasted my time digging it up.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 24, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you



Is That You, Dude?


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

ew


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Too bad I can't give Pogo a STFU in here.


Yes you can...


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 24, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Where's the kick the sand emoji!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you
> ...


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 24, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






​


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2017)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It fits in the thread and is a great song too.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 26, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The whole concept of anyone "following" anybody is pretty goddam creepy,
> ...


I'm following a few, that I thought had something interesting that they said. I only have a few following me so I figured if someone follows me I will follow them also


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 26, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Follow me just because.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Are you confused that this is a spinoff of Twitter?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice pics. Love your dogs but why is the rottie in a cage?? And did you style the collie's head hair into a spike?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nice pics. Love your dogs but why is the rottie in a cage?? And did you style the collie's head hair into a spike?


The rotti isn't in a cage, we have a walk in closet we use as an office area in our bedroom, and its a gate that we have up. And no that's how her hair is lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Uh...this isn't Facebook


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uh...this isn't Facebook


You mean this isn't twitter or Instagram? You can follow people on here just as you can on any other social media site.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



I make it a point to not 'follow' anybody.  I am sui genris.
But don't call me "Sue".


----------



## OldLady (Oct 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're in junior high, right?  Welcome, but stay out of the Taunting Area.  Prohibited to y'all kids.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you



Do you like ice cream and are you kinky? 

If you like ice cream but are not kinky also no I cannot follow you


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Too bad I can't give Pogo a STFU in here.



^^^^ This:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



^^^^ Always wear latex gloves when performing this action.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you
> ...



Personally I'm lukewarm on ice cream; as for the other, well I think you know....


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 27, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Follow me and check out my threads and leave feedback. I will follow you back and check out yours and leave feedback also.   Thank you
> ...


I like to eat ice cream while being kinky!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



Me too


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 27, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


NIICCCEEEE


----------

